# Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Hallo zusammen 

Mein nun fast 7 Jahre alter PC darf bald in Rente (geplant Anfang 2020). Seit dem Kauf des letzten Rechners vor ca. 7 Jahren habe ich mich nicht mehr groß mit Hardware und deren Entwicklungen beschäftigt. Daher brauche ich ein wenig Hilfe von euch. Ich selbst habe damals zwar bereits mit einem Atari 130XE angefangen, habe mich aber bisher immer nur mit Hardware beschäftigt, wenn ein PC-Wechsel anstand oder partiell wenn ich aufrüsten wollte.

Aus meinem jetzigen System würde ich, sofern es Sinn macht, nur meine 2014 gekaufte PCI-Express Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Z mitnehmen und ggf. meine 2013 gekaufte SSD Samsung 840 Pro mit 256GB (dann aber auch nicht mehr als Boot-Laufwerk sondern eher für Spiele, die von einer schnellen Festplatte profitieren).

Mein System würde ich gerne mit Intel-CPU und Nvidia-GPU bestücken. Nicht weil ich Fanboy bin, sondern einfach, weil ich bisher niemals schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe und daher auch dabei bleiben möchte. Deshalb würde ich euch bittne, dies bei euren Vorschlägen zu berücksichtigen und nicht groß darüber zu diskutieren  

Zum ersten Mal muss ich bei der Zusammenstellung nicht groß auf das Budget schauen und darauf freue ich mich entsprechend. Großartig über 2.000€ sollten es dann aber doch nicht sein, da ich zusätzlich auch gern noch einen passenden 4k-Monitor hätte (siehe unten), der meine Spiele und GoPro-Aufnahmen dann auch in 4k flüssig wiedergibt.

Für das Gehäuse (und auch die Lüfter) habe ich den Anspruch, dass alles möglichst leise ist. Wenn der PC dadurch am Ende 30kg oder mehr wiegt, dann ist das halt so. Dafür klappert und vibriert dann aber hoffentlich auch nichts. Mangels Erfahrung bleibe ich lieber auch bei Luftkühlung und verzichte wenn es geht auf Wasserkühlung.
Grundsätzlich habe ich lieber ein paar Funktionen mehr, die ich dann vielleicht doch nicht nutze (natürlich nur, sofern das preislich im Rahmen bleibt), als das ich mich irgendwann ärgere, dass ich daran mal gespart habe (z.B. Stichwort Bluetooth am Motherboard oder sowas in der Richtung).
Übertakten werde ich voraussichtlich nicht wollen, was ich aber zumindest bei der CPU auch nicht vollkommen ausschließen möchte, falls mir das in ein paar Jahren dann doch nochmal einen entscheidenden Vorteil bringt, der dann einen Neukauf ggf. noch aufschiebt.

Würde mich sehr über Anregungen, Tipps und Empfehlungen freuen.  

Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandenes System? 
•	CPU Intel Core i5-3570K @3,4GHz
•	Mainboard Asus P8Z77-V PRO
•	24GB Corsair PC3-12800 DDR3 XMP 1600MHz / 9-9-9-24
•	Asus GeForce GTX 550 Ti DirectCU
•	Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
•	be quiet! Straight Power 80+ Gold 550W
•	Thermaltake Fractal Define R3

Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 
Asus VK278Q (27 Zoll) @Full HD bei 60hz

Wann soll der neue PC spätestens gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden? 
Irgendwas zwischen November 2019 und Juni 2020 darf es sein (falls es sich z.B. lohnt auf eine neue Generation zu warten oder dergleichen).

Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 
Ja, ein neuer Monitor muss es auch sein, da ich sonst Probleme bekommen würde 4k anzeigen zu lassen. Da ich den Monitor für das Fenster in die Leistung des PCs halte und mich gern in MMORPGs vertiefe, darf es auch ruhig ein wenig größer sein. Sowas wie ein Samsung C43J892 z.B., oder eben 2 kleinere Monitore mit sehr schmalem Rand um das Spiel etc. möglichst störungsfrei monitorübergreifend darzustellen. Was den Samsung C43J892 an geht, so habe ich mich aber noch nicht weiter mit Pros und/oder Contras beschäftigt. Mag also sein, dass es bessere Alternativen gibt.

Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? 
Der Anbieter meiner Wahl ist Alternate, weil ich dort 15% Rabatt auf das Gesamtpaket bekomme und auch Vergünstigungen erhalten kann, wenn man mir den PC dort zusammenbaut. Also werden meine Komponenten dort zusammengebastelt.

Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget? 
Das Budget ist relativ offen. So viel kann ich aber sagen: Aus purer Vernunft möchte ich inklusive Monitor nicht über 3.000€ kommen. Günstiger darf es natürlich werden, jedoch hätte ich schon ganz gerne ein sehr fleißiges und zuverlässiges Rechenmonster für die nächsten mindestens 6-8 Jahre.

Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden? 
Spiele
•	Hauptsächlich MMORPGs oft auch mit jeder Menge Addons und Mods
•	grundsätzlich gerne bildgewaltig und detailverliebt - Story ist ja für die Hardware eher weniger relevant 

Anwendungen
•	Üblicher Alltagskram wie Musik- und Video-Player, Browser usw.
•	Videobearbeitung für GoPro-Aufnahmen (mit dem neuen PC dann auch endlich in 4k)
•	Streaming: Spiele, Filme und Serien auf den TV via Steam-Link

Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du? 
Eine 512GB bis 1TB große SSD als Windows-Bootlaufwerk und für davon profitierende Spiele/Programme sollte reichen. Den Rest nehme ich aus bisherigem Bestand oder rüste ich ggf. nach.

Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu übertakten? 
Bisher nicht, weil ich mich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe. Aber ich schließe es für die nächsten Jahre auch nicht gänzlich aus, sollte es einmal mehr Sinn machen als aufzurüsten oder neuzukaufen.

Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 
Bling-Bling brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Grundsätzlich lieber eleganter Chic als protziges Bund. RGB-Spielereien und Fenster sind akzeptabel aber kein Muss. Das Gehäuse sollte aber in erster Linie für Ruhe sorgen und alle Bauteile gut belüften können, damit ich lange etwas davon habe. Auch ein komfortabler Umbau sollte möglich sein, damit man nicht bei jedem Einbau einer Festplatte das kotzen bekommt und es nicht zu Engpässen kommen kann, die dann ungewollte Schwingungen z.B. durch notdürftiges Kabelmanagement verursachen.

PS: Bitte rechnet damit, dass ich rückfragen habe und auch bei Bedarf eine Empfehlung ggf. hinterfrage  Das ist dann nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ich so viel Geld in die Hand nehme, möchte ich von der Kiste hinterher auch Ahnung haben und überzeugt sein 
Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe zu erwähnen oder ihr generelle Rückfragen zu meinen Vorstellungen oder Gegebenheiten habt: immer gern heraus damit!


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Grundsätzlich machst du schonmal 2 Dinge falsch.
Du legst dich auf Hersteller fest und du planst einen PC für 6 bis 8 Jahre. Sinnvoller ist es, sich nicht auf einen Hersteller fest zu legen. Wer vor 10 Jahren empfehlenswert war, muss es heute nicht zwangsweise sein. Wenn du deinen Rechner jetzt solange hast, wirst du nicht so viele Intel CPUs gehabt haben oder?
Amd ryzen ist aktuell die bessere Wahl.

Kauf lieber jetzt einen PC für deine jetzigen Ansprüche und rüste diesen öfter auf als alle 8 Jahre. Das spart Geld und macht langfristig einfach mehr Sinn. Wo wir allerdings beim 3. Fehler sind. Den Zusammenbau. Baust du es selber, weißt du wie es geht und musst deinen PC nicht überteuert kaufen um 8 Jahre hinzukommen.
Wenn es unbedingt Intel sein muss, frag im Laufe des nächsten Jahres nochmal nach.

4k ist ne feine Sache, ich würde aber egal bei welchen Games nicht mehrauf 144hz verzichten wollen. Beides im Kombination kostet allerdings 700+ taler. Wobei acer wohl einen raus bringen will für ca. 600 taler.

Zufem bezweifle ich, dass Alternate trotz 15% günstiger ist als Mindfactory.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

1.) Bei dem Budget, bei 4k Videoschnitten, würd ich nen 3900x verbauen. Intel kommt an diese Leistung aktuell nicht heran, da kannst du nicht argumentieren. 
2.) Ryzen ist die bessere Wahl und sitzt auf der besseren Plattform
3.) Alternate wird trotzdem nicht günstiger sein als MF und vor allem ist das Sortiment alles andere als gut bestückt
4.) 3k Budget inkl. 4k Monitor wird schon fast knapp
3k Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
So würde jedenfalls ein ordentlicher 4k Gaming PC aussehen. 
Dazu noch ein Monitor, sprengt natürlich etwas das Budget.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Alder Nimm statt des Dark Tint das Pure Base:

be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'65,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

den 3700X, den Brocken 3 und das Gigabyte Elite und schon is der Moni drin Sonst bin ich ebenfalls voll bei True`s Meinung

Gruß


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Naja klar kann man auch machen 
Beim Board, Kühler und Gehäuse ne Nummer kleiner geht auch, aber irgendwie fühlt sich das nicht so gut an bei so einem Budget 
Gerade weil der TE sagte besser jetzt zu viel haben als später ärgern, deshalb das Aorus Ultra. Da hat man nochmal ne deutlich bessere Ausstattung und BT/Wlan.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich wär eh der Meinung, das der TE kurz vor dem eigentlichen zuschlagen hier nochmal nachfragen sollte. Denn wie eigentlich jeder wissen* sollte*, kann sich bis dahin (zwischen November 2019-Juni 2020!!!) Preis- und Angebotstechnisch noch so einiges ändern...

@TE: Davon ab ist Alternate ne gute Möglichkeit seine hartverdiente Kohle im wahrsten Sinne zu verpulvern Dann eher über Geizhals die Komponenten in den Warenkorb legen, sich von einem dieser Leute helfen lassen:

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

oder vielleicht haste nen Kumpel/Bekannten/Kollegen/Verwandten, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat. Zudem gibt es zum Thema einen Haufen Youtube-Videos...

Gruß


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Danke TrueRomance für deine Meinung zu AMD vs. Intel. 
In den letzten 26 Jahren nutze ich seit Windows 3.1 ausschließlich Intel-Systeme und nach 3dfx-Voodoo auch immer nur Nvidia-GPU. Nicht ein einziges mal hat mich diese Hardware mit ihrem Ableben enttäuscht. Ich habe meine PCs immer mindestens 6 Jahre lang gehabt und sie danach noch voll funktionsfähig verkaufen können. Das sind für mich einfach positive Erfahrungswerte, daher war/ist die Kombi Intel und Nvidia für mich einfach eine Konstante. Glück oder Pech kann man sicherlich mit beidem haben, aber rate mal jemandem zu einem OnePlus, wenn er mit seinem iPhone zufrieden ist. Wird auch schwierig. Ich will aber nicht beratungsresistent wirken, von daher beschäftige ich mich auch gern noch einmal mit dem Thema AMD vs. Intel/Nvidia, habe dann aber natürlich auch entsprechend wenig Ahnung erstmal.
Bisher war ich gut damit bedient direkt ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Das hat tatsächlich ohne Aufrüsterei dann auch immer für mindestens 6 Jahre gehalten ohne das ich große Einschränkungen hatte. Maximal habe ich mit der Zeit ein wenig Arbeitsspeicher dazugeholt. Und nach längerer Zeit noch aufzurüsten macht meist wenig Sinn, weil dann einfach viel aktuelle Hardware nicht mehr mit dem alten Mainboard kompatibel ist.
Zusammenbauen lassen möchte ich wirklich vom Profi mit entsprechender Erfahrung. Einzelteile tauschen ist kein Problem für mich, aber es gibt ein paar Feinheiten, die ich mir eben nicht genug zutraue. Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie das dann am Ende mit der Garantie als Komplett-PC aussieht, wenn man alles selbst zusammengebaut hat.
Ob nun Alternate oder Mindfactory günstiger/besser ist, kann ich mir immer noch angucken, wenn die Komponenten ausgewählt sind. Das ist für mich daher anfangs erstmal nachrangig.

4k mit 144hz hab ich mir schonmal notiert. Kannst du mir diese Empfehlung noch irgendwie begründen? Grundsätzlich habe ich jedenfalls kein Problem damit für einen Monitor 700-800€ zu zahlen, sofern dafür ausreichende Gründe vorliegen und 4k anders keinen Spaß machen


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay ich sehe schon, ich komme nicht ganz hinterher 
Danke erstmal für eure Tipps, ich schaue mir Zusammenstellungen und Artikel mal an und schreibe dann nochmal mit sicherlich neuen Fragen.
zu der Zeitspanne November 2019 bis Juni 2020: Die habe ich einfach gewählt, weil es selten sinnvoll ist kurz vor Weihnachten zu kaufen UND weil es ja sein kann, das eine angekündigte neue Generation deutlich bessere Leistungen zu erwarten hat, eine neue Generation Speicher kommt oder oder oder, eben Dinge auf die es sich lohnt zu warten 
Dass ich bei 4k mit 3.000€ schon knapp werden könnte, hätte ich in der Tat erstmal nicht erwartet


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

In Sachen Intel vs. AMD, deine Meinung in allen Ehren. Trotzdem würde ich den Punkt P/L nicht aus den Augen lassen. Schau einfach, was du für dein Geld bekommst:

Launch-Analyse AMD Ryzen 3000 (Seite 2) | 3DCenter.org

und dann vergleiche mal über Geizhals die Preise was ein 3700X und ein i9-9900k kostet:

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €'*'323,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i9-9900K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'*'507,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

 gleiche Anzahl bei Kernen/Threads bei sehr ähnlicher Leistung. Vom 12 Kerner/24-Threader 3900X will ich gar nicht reden...

Gruß


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Mit P/L habt ihr ja in jedem Fall recht. Ich will ja auch nicht darauf bestehen. Ich hab nur begründet, warum ich bisher gut mit Intel/Nvidia gefahren bin 
Ich mich grundsätzlich wieder viel mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Das habe ich jetzt in den letzten 7 Jahren nämlich nicht mehr. Aber ich bin ja hier um mir von euch sagen zu lassen worauf zu achten ist und warum etwas gut/schlecht ist 
Der nächste Schritt ist dann eine optimale Kombination zu finden (für meine Bedürfnisse).


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Die hohe Refreshrate ist einfach angenehmer. Egal ob mit 60fps oder 120. Selbst bei Officearbeiten ist es angenehmer. Den Unterschied beim Wechsel von 60 auf 144hz ist gar nicht mal so auffällig. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran und wenn man dann wieder auf 60hz arbeitet, fragt man sich wie das funktioniert hat 
Intel hat seit 10 jahren die selbe Architektur und presst mit Gewalt mehr Leistung raus. Vor 2022 kommt da auch nix neues.
Amd ist da aktuell wirklich gut aufgestellt und deren Prozessoren sind spitze.
Denk aber mal drüber nach, wenigstens die graka alle 3 bis 4 jahre zu tauschen. Es macht keinen Sinn jetzt eine 1000 graka zu kaufen, welche sich langweilt, in 3 bis 4 jahren die Leistung genutzt wird und danach ist sie schon viel zu schwach. Und wenn sie nach 4 Jahren kaputt geht hast du zu viel ausgegeben und brauchst ne neue.
8 Jahre haben jetzt funktioniert weil Intel jährlich nur mit 5% mehrleistung den Kunden vergöhnt hat und 4 kerne das Maximum waren.

Garantie hast du natürlich beim selbstbau nur auf die Teile. Dafür teilweise aber mehr als 2 Jahre.
Aber ob die Profis das besser machen als du, bezweifle ich.

Und regelmäßig kleiner Aufrüsten hat den Vorteil, dass du flexibler bist. Du kannst deine eigenen Anforderungen besser bedienen. Weißt du was der PC in 5 Jahren bewältigen muss?

Schau dir mal ein paar youtube vids an. Schwer ist das tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Mit P/L habt ihr ja in jedem Fall recht. Ich will ja auch nicht darauf bestehen. Ich hab nur begründet, warum ich bisher gut mit Intel/Nvidia gefahren bin
> Ich mich grundsätzlich wieder viel mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Das habe ich jetzt in den letzten 7 Jahren nämlich nicht mehr. Aber ich bin ja hier um mir von euch sagen zu lassen worauf zu achten ist und warum etwas gut/schlecht ist
> Der nächste Schritt ist dann eine optimale Kombination zu finden (für meine Bedürfnisse).



Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn du dir ein Intel kaufst.
Nur muss dir klar sein, dass du bei AMD einfach mehr fürs Geld bekommst. Dazu hast du eine modernere Plattform.
Intel wird vor 2022 nichts Neues bringen. Nächstes Jahr schiebt Intel noch mal einen 10 Kerner nach, wieder mit neuen Mainboards.


----------



## QIX (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> In den letzten 26 Jahren nutze ich Windows 3.1 ausschließlich Intel-Systeme und nach 3dfx-Voodoo auch immer nur Nvidia-GPU.
> Nicht ein einziges mal hat mich diese Hardware mit ihrem Ableben enttäuscht.



Hi,

bei mir steht ja in den nächsten Wochen auch ein neuer 4K PC an und ich kann Deine zitierten Erfahrungswerte nur bestätigen.
Bis auf einen uralten Cyrix und AMD Athlon habe ich ausschließlich Intel CPUs verbaut und bin nicht ein einziges Mal enttäuscht worden.
Die Stabilität und problemlose Nutzung ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Wert, welcher in meinen Augen mehr Gewichtung verdient,
als ein paar Euros mehr oder weniger. Aber die Ryzen 3'er Reihe hat es geschafft, diese mit in meine Auswahloption zu nehmen und überhaupt nochmal 
in irgendeiner Form über AMD nachzudenken (Auch wenn der Lüfter auf den X570er Chipsatz nur eine Hommage an die Boards aus den 90'ern sein kann)


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay aber ist denn der Aufpreis für 144hz lohnenswert, gegenüber zu einem 120hz-Monitor?
Wenn ich mir da zB den Samsung C43J892 angucke, dann bekomme ich ja quasi 2 Monitore in einem, mit 120hz, für 750€, bzw ist das überhaupt ein echter 4k Monitor? Mal stheht 4k dabei, mal findet man nichts dazu (je nachdem auf welcher Seite man ist). Sowas in der Art mit 4k wäre aber halt schon echt sehr nice...

Zu eurem Vorschlag hab ich eine Frage: 3k Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Kommt sich der Dar Rock Pro-Lüfter nicht mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ins Gehege? Braucht es da nicht eher LowProfile-Riegel?

Und: an SSM statt SSD habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht. Wo liegen die Vorteile?


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Bei den Monis bin ich raus In Sachen RAM/Dark Rock Pro habe ich noch von keinen wirklichen Platzproblemen gehört. Alternativ kannst du auch diesen Kit nehmen:

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) ab €'*'127,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

bei ner SSM brauchste halt keine Kabel mehr, die werden direkt auf`s Mobo gesteckt...

Gruß


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Stimmt, wenn man sich Kabelei sparen kann, dann bin ich da eigentlich auch immer für zu begeistern, zumindest solange genug Platz auf dem MB ist 
Passt so eine SSM denn noch neben meine PCI-Express Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Z, die ich vom alten Rechner dann wohl mit übernehmen möchte, dann auch noch problemlos daneben, bzw, wären dann nicht schon alle PCI-Express-Steckplätze direkt belegt?
Jo, beim Corsair Vengeance LPX sind das schonmal 11mm weniger Höhe. Das sollte dann in jedem Fall passen


----------



## QIX (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Jo, beim Corsair Vengeance LPX sind das schonmal 11mm weniger Höhe. Das sollte dann in jedem Fall passen



Die anderen passen auch, Ripjaws sind 42mm hoch, selbst Trident Z RGB mit 44mm passen, siehe hier:

Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Servus,





Muha81 schrieb:


> Passt so eine SSM denn noch neben meine PCI-Express Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Z...


für ein SSM gibt es eigene Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard, welche recht schmal sind. Beim Gigabyte Aorus Elite sind die zwei M.2-Steckplätze oberhalb und unterhalb des verstärkten Grafikkartenslots *klick*, ein Passivkühler ist vormontiert.

Am besten schaust du dir ein SSM an *klack*, dann findest du schnell beim entsprechenden Board den Platz dafür. 


Gruß Lordac


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Samsung C43J892



Ganz weit weg von 4k. Knapp über 1080p.


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

@TrueRomance:

Dann sind solche Anzeigen natürlich gefährlich für Leute, die sich nicht weiter damit beschäftigen vorher ^^

Samsung 43 Zoll 4K UHD Curved Monitor C43J890 - Preisvergleich


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Jupp. Aber 4k ist nicht mal falsch weil er rund 4000 pixel in der Horizontalen hat. 
Nur UHD ist falsch. Deswegen meide ich Samsung, die haben eine furchtbare Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Zu deren Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass man die Bezeichnung 4k sonst fast nirgendwo findet. Ich denke es wird also eher an der Internetseite liegen, als an der Vorgabe von Samsung. Auf Amazon zB steht auch nichts von 4k oder UHD. Deshalb war ich auch ein wenig verwirrt ^^


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Also zusammenfassed würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Komplettbudget überlegen, 3000 Taler

Monitor aussuchen, weil man den sehr lange nutzt.
4k ist gesetzt, ob du 60 oder 144hz willst, liegt an dir.

Bei deinen Games würde wahrscheinlich eine 2060 super reichen. 
CPU? Klar, wenns ind Budget passt 8 Kerne.
Die einzig vernünftige Lösung ist der 3700x.

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '91,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €' '42,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Case zum Beispiel
Phanteks Eclipse P600S Satin Black ab €' '135,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ssd Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ab €' '105,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu ein schickes X570
Und du wirst lange Freude haben. In 2 bis 4 jahren die graka tauschen und in 4 bis 6 evetuell die cpu/mb/ram


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Also je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema 4k-Gaming auseinandersetze, umso mehr habe ich das Gefühl, dass das alles noch gar nicht so recht massentauglich ist. Weder von den Preisen her, noch von der dazu benötigten Hardware. Oft genug lese ich, dass halbwegs aktuelle Hardware Hardware dafür (gerade so) "ausreicht". Somit klingt aktuelle Hardware für 4k-Gaming für mich noch nicht sonderlich zukunftssicher. 
In sofern kommt mir deine Lösung mit dem Nachrüsten in 2 Jahren inzwischen auch sympatischer vor. Vielen Dank für diesen Denkanstoß! 
Also angenommen das Budget bleibt für den PC an sich bei etwa 2.000€ (plus 4k-Monitor) und ich möchte einen PC bauen (lassen), den ich in 2 Jahren auf 4k-Gaming hochrüsten möchte, würde das ohne weiteres gehen? 
Ich würde jetzt also "nur" eine möglichst starke CPU einplanen und in 2 Jahren dann eine entsprechende Grafikkarte aufrüsten? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Ich habe halt bisher leider nie gekauft, mit der Absicht dann bald wieder aufzurüsten, sondern immer für möglichst lange ohne Veränderungen zusammengestellt.
Wenn ich jetzt "nur in 2k" spielen kann, aber meine (Go-Pro)Videos trotzdem in 4k abspielen und schneiden kann, wäre ich ja auch schon zufrieden, denke ich 
Edit: das Case sieht ja wirklich ganz nice und durchdacht aus! Daumen hoch


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, wenn du einmal 4k geseheb hast, spielst du nicht mehr in geringeren Auflösungen 
Mmorpgs sind in der Regel nicht so extrem graka hungrig. Aber mit vielen mods kann sich das ändern.
Aber erstmal eine fullhd karte kaufen und später was kräftiges für 4k ist möglich. Eine graka ist in 5 minuten getauscht.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Du musst ja jetzt keine 1000€ oder mehr für ne RTX 2080 Ti ausgeben. Eine 5700 XT oder RTX 2070 Super kostet deutlich weniger und ist mit kleineren Einschnitten bei der Bildquali (alles hoch statt ultra) auch 4K-fähig

Sonst ja, steck die Kohle in nen dicken Unterbau (meinen hab ich jetzt über 6 Jahre und kann immer noch gut daddeln), ne Graka ist schnell getauscht...

Gruß


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das glaube ich gern. Wenn ich mich an alte Spiele erinnere, die ich damals als Grafik-Kracher empfunden habe, dann schlage ich heute auch die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen, wenn ich mir das dann nochmal angucke.

Wenn ich mich beim Bildschirm jetzt entscheiden sollte zwischen 144hz statt 60hz ODER 4k UHD, für was entscheidet sich der informierte User?


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz fÃ¼r 7 Jahre altes System*

Für 144hz in UHD^^
ROG Strix XG43UQ   | Monitors | ASUS Global kommt hoffentlich um Weihnachten rum. Mein 5 Jahre alter UHD-Monitor wartet auch auf Ablösung^^


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> D
> Wenn ich mich beim Bildschirm jetzt entscheiden sollte zwischen 144hz statt 60hz ODER 4k UHD, für was entscheidet sich der informierte User?



Gönn dir was.
ASUS ROG Swift PG65UQ ab €' '3949,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ok in dem Fall von später nachrüsten hier mal 2 Optionen:

Möglichkeit 1:
2000 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fettester Unterbau der noch Sinn macht, CPU auf Maximum, Board mit allem drum und dran inkl BT/wlan.
~1900€
In 2 Jahren eine dicke Grafikkarte nachrüsten und du zockst problemlos auf 4k.

Möglichkeit 2:
2000v2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das selbe nochmal allerdings etwas mehr auf Sparflamme, CPU + GPU eine Stufe kleiner aber immer noch sehr gut, Board ne Nummer kleiner ohne den ganzen SchnickSnack und NT angepasst daran.
~1450€
Auch hier das gleiche, in 2 Jahren ne dicke GPU rein und 4k Gaming ist drin.

Entscheiden musst du selbst. Ich sag mal so, realistisch gesehen jetzt und heute wirst du mit beiden Möglichkeiten so gut wie die gleiche Leistung haben.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Die Frage ist halt immer: Was versteht der geneigte User unter "4K-Gaming".
Wie gesagt.. ich hab jetzt seit 5 Jahren einen UHD-Monitor, am Simrig stehen seit ein paar Jahren meine 13 Jahre alten 2560x1600er Dells im Surround zusammen (7680x1600, und ja .. 13 Jahre WQHD+ ich muss vor 13 Jahren gestorben sein da gabs nämlich nur eine 8800GTX für diese Auflösung, und heute erzählen sie Dir, das man das gerade so gestemmt bekommt mit aktueller Hardware^^).

Am Ende hat man das schlimme "4k-Gaming" doch selbst in der Hand und es geht mit fast jeder Hardware, wenn man bereit ist die Regler zu bedienen.
Denn wenn man es überzieht, dann kann eine Titan RTX doch nicht mal FHD "richtig" bedienen. Also ist eigentlich FHD schon ein fauler Kompromiss mit so einer Graka, und alle höheren Auflösungen natürlich auch.


----------



## Muha81 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

"Gönn dir was" xD 
Ein 65Zoll Monitor nur 30cm von meiner Nase entfernt. Dann schiele ich bald im Kreis xD

Gibt es denn einen voraussichtlichen Preis (UVP), den der ROG Strix XG43UQ dann kosten soll? Hast du darüber schon was gefunden? Ich grad auf die Schnelle leider nicht 

Die 1900€-Zusammenstellung gefällt mir so weit schon gut. Gibt es entscheidende Merkmale, die das Case be quiet! Pure Base 500 vom Phanteks Eclipse P600S unterscheiden, bzw. ist der Mehrpreis entsprechend vertretbar?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Der preis vom Phanteks ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Du musst nur wissen ob du bereit bist diesen zu bezahlen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Gehäuse ist tatsächlich in erster Linie Geschmackssache.
Dann folgen Ausstattungsmerkmale. Willst du bestimmte Frontpanel Anschlüsse, bestimmte Festplatten Slots usw.
Und dann Features, wie bspw. RGB, Lüftersteuerung, Netzteilabdeckung

Nimm was dir gefällt. Und wenn du nichts falsch machen willst, von namenhaften Herstellern, wie Fractal Design, bequiet, Phanteks, NZXT. 
Dann bist du eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Also mir ist vorallem wichtig, dass ich möglichst Ruhe habe, auch unter Last, da der PC im Wohnzimmer stehen wird. Und bei guter Dämmung muss natürlich auch eine gute Lüftung gewährleistet sein, wenn die Hardware z.B. im Sommer mal beim Zocken ins Schwitzen kommt.  Passendes Design ist nett, aber zweitrangig. Blingbling und RGB ist unwichtig, aber wenn es halt da wäre - nagut... Am Gehäuse wird das vorhaben eh nicht scheitern (egal ob 100 oder 250€). Nur: wenn ich die Wahl hab, brauche ich halt auch immer Kriterien (besser/schlechter) um eine Entscheidung zu fällen ^^  LÜftersteuerung und Frontpanel wäre in meinen Augen zB ein Kaufargument (nach Geräuschdämmung und guter Belüftung), ebenso wie leicht zu reinigende Staubfilter.

Ich danke euch jedenfalls schon jetzt für eure Ratschläge! Ich habe noch viel Wissensbeschaffung vor mir 

Edit: @HisN - ob die Port-Komprimierung über nur einen Displayport bei UHD 144hz wirklich so gut funktionieren wird? Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungswerte bei anderen Monitoren als dem noch kommenden ASUS ROG Strix XG43UQ? Bzw. bedeutet die Komprimierung dann nicht auch mehr Leistung, die erbracht werden muss und ggf. eine Verzögerung in der Reaktion/Umsetzung? Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, dann komprimiert die GraKa und der Monitor entschlüsselt dann wieder... Und: AMD FreeSync 2 wird unterstützt. Heißt das, dass eine NVIDIA-Karte mit G-Sync somit im Nachteil wäre?


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Woher kommt der Nachteil? Der Echtzeit Komprimierung? Das Du nur ein Kabel brauchst anstatt zwei bzw. jeder andere Monitor 144hz in 4k und hdr erst gar nicht alles gleichzeitig kann?


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich meinte Nachteile im Vergleich zu einem Bild, das nicht komprimiert und entschlüsselt wurde. Z.B. weil es durch die Komprimierung und Entschlüsselung zu Verzögerungen und unruhigem Bild kommt. Nur als Beispiel. Ich weiß halt nicht ob das denkbar ist oder ob sich solche Befürchtungen bei vorhandenen Bildschirmen, die diese Methode nutzen, nicht bestätigen. Deshalb frage ich ja ob sowas bekannt ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich hab leider keine praktischen Erfahrungen.
Ich weiß das man das Chroma-Subsampling sieht. Wie es mit dem DSC aussieht... keinen Plan.
Und dann mein üblicher Hinweis. Ein ESL-Profi wird sich keine 4K-Kiste kaufen, und den Rest interessiert das bisschen Verzögerung nicht, falls es denn überhaupt vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Aber selbst mit Chroma-Subsampling und DSC hätte man ein deutlich besseres Bild mit einem UHD-144hz-Monitor zu erwarten, als mit einem UHD-60hz oder gar einer Auflösung unter 4k?


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Nope, Chroma-Supsampling möchte ich niemandem zumuten.
Aber wenn man das nicht benutzen möchte, bleibt einem ja immer noch 120Hz ohne Chroma-Supsampling zu benutzen.
Wie man von einem "besseren" Bild sprechen kann wenn man gleichzeitig weiß das Croma-Supsampling Artefakte bildet die deutlich zu sehen sind erschließt sich mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht. Denn für mich sind Bilder mit Artefakten ********, egal wie schnell sie dargestellt werden. Aber eventuell sehe nur ich das so, es soll ja durchaus eine gewisse Kundschaft vorhanden sein, die z.b. BLB als "gegebenes Übel" hinnimmt.

deutlich besseres Bild ... in Zeiten von Clowding, Banding und BLB mit gelben Pissecken an 144hz festzumachen ist glaube ich der falsche Weg^^ Ich würde einem 60hz 4K-Monitor ohne BLB gegenüber einem 144hz 4K-Monitor mit BLB das bessere Bild bescheinigen.


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ok, jetzt hab ich nur ungefähr jedes dritte Wort verstanden, geschweige denn einen Zusammenhang xD
Sorry


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Kein Problem.
Ich versuche es anders zu formulieren.
Einem Monitor das bessere Bild zu bescheinigen, nur weil er 144hz hat, ist der falsche Weg.
Er kann so viel hz haben wie er will, wenn der 60hz-Monitor nicht unter Backlight-Bleeding, Clowding, Banding oder Artefakte durch Chroma-Kompression-Leidet, dann hat der 60hz-Monitor das DEUTLICH bessere Bild. (Bitte Ergoogle Dir die Fremdwörter, das sind alles Panel-Fehler die häufig anzutreffen sind^^).

Der Vorteil von dem von mir verlinkten Asus ist folgender: Er kann 144hz und HDR in 4K GLEICHZEITIG (mit nur einem Kabel). Während alle anderen Monitore nur ENTWEDER 144hz ODER HDR über ein Kabel können, bzw. sogar manchmal zwei Kabel brauchen, aber nie gleichzeitig 144hz und HDR können (das geht nämlich nicht über zwei Kabel aus irgend einem Grund^^) ohne sichbare Artefakte, weil die Kompression nicht sichtbar ausfällt.


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

HDR und 144hz gleichzeitig bei UHD verhindern diese negativen Effekte, die du aufgezählt hast? Oder ist es jetzt erstmal nur Hoffnung, dass dein Wunsch-Bildschirm von Asus diese Effekte nicht haben wird?


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Nein, das ist nur eine Bandbreiten-Beschränkung. Die negativen Effekte treten auf wenn der Panel-Hersteller schlampig arbeitet. Und ich hoffe das der Asus es nicht hat


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay, dann passt jetzt für mich endlich alles zusammen. Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hertz, Auflösung, Komprimierung und den möglichen Schwächen/Fehlern zu finden. Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Asus ROG Strix XG43UQ gut gelingt und er halbwegs bezahlbar bleibt. 43Zoll für einen Monitor sind natürlich nicht wenig...
Die Möglichkeit über die gleiche Grafikkarte noch andere Monitore zu betreiben, die weniger Hertz und Auflösung haben, besteht dann aber weiterhin oder? Ich habe hier aktuell 2 Monitore und meinen 55" Smart-TV angeschlossen. Das würde ich dann auch mit dem neuen Setup möglichst beibehalten wollen. Also ein Gaming-Monitor, einer für nebenbei (Browser, etc) und eben auch der TV um Filme und Serien zu streamen (Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc)...


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja, aber Du könntest über Probleme stolpern.

1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm

Und auch in anderen Foren präsent.

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...nn-stream-auf-zweitem-monitor-laeuft.1741057/


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay wobei sich das für mich eigentlich "nur" nach einem Software-/Treiberproblem anhört, oder? Deine Beispiele sind ja jetzt auch von Januar 2018 und früher. Ich hoffe daher, dass die sowas inzwischen im Griff haben. Ich kann mir ja nicht 3 144hz UHD Monitore/TVs da hinstellen  Hardwarebeschleunigung ausstellen für den Zweit-Monitor behalte ich aber auf jeden Fall schonmal im Hinterkopf...
Beobachten wir mal. Halt mich gern auf dem Laufenden, falls du war aktuelles hörst/siehst. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit irgendwie benachrichtigt zu werden, wenn der Asus ROG Strix XG43UQ zu kaufen ist oder wann man ihn vorbestellen kann?


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich bin nur zu faul jedesmal neu zu suchen. Das wäre Deine Aufgabe. Du findest auch aktuelle Threads zu dem Thema, ohne meine Hilfe. Es hat sich NIX geändert.


----------



## Muha81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Schade eigentlich und irgendwie traurig, dass ein technisches Problem so lange nicht gelöst und bereinigt wird. Verstehe wer will


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Beim Zocken habe ich persönlich keine Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Refreshraten, und wenn macht man den zweiten per STRG+P halt aus.


----------



## Muha81 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Also viel aktuelles habe ich in der Tat nicht gefunden und wenn, dann ging es darum den Monitor zu duplizieren. Erweitern ging wohl ganz normal. Auch wurde berichtet, dass 2 Fullscreens in verschiedenen Frequenzen problemlos ging, aber sobald eines davon im Fenstermodus lieg, kam es zu den fehlern. Eine Lösung die ich öfter gelesen habe: Den 60hz-Monitor auf 72hz zu übertakten (also die Hälfte von 144hz).
Und: Auch jetzt betreibe ich ja 3 Monitore, wovon 2 auf 60hz laufen und mein Smart-TV auf theoretisch 800hz. Das macht ja auch keine Probleme.  Da ich auch künftig nicht duplizieren, sondern erweitern möchte, habe ich Hoffnunf. Was ich auch noch nicht herausgefunden habe, ob dieses Problem generell besteht bzw. bestanden hat, oder ob das ggf. nur bestimmte Grafikkarten, bestimmte Monitore oder eine bestimmte Kombination von beidem betrifft.
Sollten diese ganzen Probleme und zusätzlich eventuellen Probleme aber wirklich immernoch so präsent sein, überlege ich doch glatt erstmal ganz auf 4k zu verzichten und mit weniger Hertz und Auflösung, mich doch wieder Richtung Samsung C43J892 (o.ä.) zu orientieren. Ist günstiger, immerhin 120hz (passt dann mit einem zweiten oder dritten Monitor auch 60hz als glatter Teiler) und in 32:10 Format zu zocken hat sicherlich auch was für sich.
Auf UHD-Monitor aufrüsten kann man dann ja zur not, wenn man eh ca. 2 Jahre später eine entsprechende GPU kauft und hoffentlich bis dahin alles ein wenig ausgereifter und erschwinglicher ist... 
Aber so weit alles erstmal überlegungen. Ich bin offenbar gerade in der Findungsphase


----------



## HisN (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Dein Smart-TV nimmt auch nur 60Hz entgegen. Also nur falls Dir das im Graka-Treiber, wo man die Refreshrate einstellt nicht aufgefallen sein sollte


----------



## Muha81 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt einfach nie drauf geachtet, weil es lief ja so wie es war bisher. Aber mit einem 120hz-Monitor sollte das ja auch weiterhin klappen, wenn noch 2 60hz-Monitore mit dran hängen, gell?


----------



## HisN (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ließ die wundervollen Threads 
Keiner hat es hinbekommen. Aber auch nicht alle die verschiedene Refreshraten betreiben haben die Probleme. 
Noch hat keiner rausbekommen woran es wirklich liegt. Es *KANN* zu Problemen führen. Muss aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Muha81 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Nabend  
Was haltet ihr von dieser Seite und den vorgeschlagenen Komponenten? In niedrigeren Preissegmenten wird auch AMD Ryzen empfohlen. Bei 2000€ dann doch wieder Intel i7-9700k. Warum? 
Verwiesen wird jeweils den Warenkorb von Mindfactory...



Edit: Ups ^^
Diese Seite -->   Bester 2000€ Gaming PC 2019 | HardwareDealz (aktuell)


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Was für eine Seite?


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ups, da hab ich was vergessen. Siehe Edit...


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ist so wie wir ihn nicht empfehlen würden 
Von Hardwaredealz halte ich gar nix.

Warum intel empfohlen wird? Damits teurer wird.

Ein Intel lohnt aktuell einfach nicht außer du hast das Ziel schnell viel Geld alle zu machen ohne einen Nutzen.


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Seite und den vorgeschlagenen Komponenten? In niedrigeren Preissegmenten wird auch AMD Ryzen empfohlen. Bei 2000€ dann doch wieder Intel i7-9700k. Warum?
> Verwiesen wird jeweils den Warenkorb von Mindfactory...
> 
> ...


Die dort wollen auch bloß verkaufen. Warum kostet ein Lambo/Porsche bloß soviel Kohle, hmmm... Intel ist schon noch ein bissi bei der Gamingleistung fixer. Lässt sich das aber *fürstlich* bezahlen und auch die Probleme bei der 10nm-Produktion treiben die Preise hoch. 

AMD ist bei den CPU`s wieder da, konkurrenzfähig dazu (jener Fakt muss bloß noch in den Köpfen ankommen) und kann nicht nur bei der reinen P/L überzeugen. Zudem, spätestens ab WQHD und der Bildquali am Anschlag merkt keine Sau ob da jetzt ein 9700k/9900k oder 3700X/3800X drin steckt.

Gruß


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Oh Gott, bei dem Rechner stimmt irgendwie vorne und hinten nichts ....

Was ist denn mit unseren Konfigs falsch?


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit unseren Konfigs falsch?


Da steckt jetzt meist eine AMD-CPU drin

Gruß


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Versteht meine Frage nicht als Kritik an euren Konfigs. Ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil bei einem Budget von 1000€ noch ein Ryzen empfohlen wird. Bei einem Budget von 1500€ und mehr, wird aber nicht auf bessere/schnellere Ryzen-Modelle verwiesen, sondern dann auf Intel. Deshalb hat sich mir die Frage gestellt, ob da Gründe hinter stecken (abgesehen vom verdienst der Internetseite).

Mein derzeitiger Plan:
2000 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mit Option in 2 Jahren die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten.

Bis dahin werde ich mich wohl auch erstmal mit einem 120hz-Monitor zufrieden geben, damit ich meine jetzigen 60hz-Monitore auch in jedem Fall noch problemlos nebendran verwenden kann (falls da nicht allzu gravierende Argumente gegen sprechen). 
Da ich mich weiterhin für Monitore in der Form von z.B. dem Samsung C49RG94SSU interessiere, habe ich hierzu dann auch noch  eine Frage: schließt man so einen Monitor an, als wären es 2 Monitore? also über 2 Anschlüsse mit 2 separaten Kabeln?
Und: wie verhält sich so ein Monitor, wenn man ihn nicht als "Doppel-Desktop" verwenden will, sondern über die gesamte Breite (Spielen, Office, etc)? Gibt es da ggf. softwareseitige Probleme bei Spielen oder Windows bei der Darstellung?

Edit: Verlangt das Spielen über so einen Monitor der Grafikkarte übermäßig viel mehr Leistung ab?


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Edit: Verlangt das Spielen über so einen Monitor der Grafikkarte übermäßig viel mehr Leistung ab?



Doppelt so viel Leistung bei einem doppelt so breiten Monitor.

Viele Games unterstützen kein 32:9.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



> Mein derzeitiger Plan:
> 2000 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> mit Option in 2 Jahren die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten.


Das sieht sehr gut aus. Das ist ein heftiger Unterbau auf jeden Fall 
Da ne ordentliche Graka in 2 Jahren rein und dann sollte 4k Gaming locker möglich sein.

Mit dem Monitor ist halt so ne Sache. Ich würde lieber bei 16:9 zu bleiben. Ist gut möglich, dass du beim zocken sonst links und rechts schwarze Balken hast, weil das Spiel das nicht unterstützt. 21:9 würde noch mehr verbreitet sein, aber 32:9....



> Ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil bei einem Budget von 1000€ noch ein  Ryzen empfohlen wird. Bei einem Budget von 1500€ und mehr, wird aber  nicht auf bessere/schnellere Ryzen-Modelle verwiesen, sondern dann auf  Intel.


Das nennt man Marketing. Unwissende Leute werden sich immer Intel kaufen und so ein teurer Gaming PC wird in der Masse wohl einfach öfter verkauft werden wenn Intel darin steckt.


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay, und wie weit kommt man dann mit einer 
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X Trio, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP ?
Bei Gaming in einer monitorüblichen Breite und Darstellung eines Browser-Fensters nebendran erhöht sich die Leistung aber nicht mehr, als wenn ich 2 einzelne Monitore an einer GraKa betreiben würde, oder?


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Nimm einen 3700x und gönn dir eine 2080s oder ti fertig.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



> Okay, und wie weit kommt man dann mit einer
> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X Trio, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP ?


Was meinst du mit wie weit?
Bei dem 32:9 Teil? Keine Ahnung, aber ich würd mir das Teil so oder so nicht kaufen. 

Bei 16:9 kommst du mit der Graka in WQHD aktuell sehr weit  Ich hab ne schwächere Graka als die und zocke alles was ich habe mit über 100-130 FPS ohne wirklich auf die Grafik Einstellungen zu achten. Hier und da mal etwas von Ultra auf Hoch reduzieren wie Schatten oder so die extrem Leistung fressen und dann läuft das. 
Und nein 2x16:9 Monitor und das Game läuft nur auf einem, braucht keine extra Leistung.



> Nimm einen 3700x und gönn dir eine 2080s oder ti fertig.


Ist ja Quatsch wenn er jetzt in WQHD zocken will und in 2 Jahren auf 4k umsteigen will. Da kann man besser jetzt ne 2070s nehmen und in 2 Jahren eine 3080Ti.


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

@davidwigald11: Ja, der unterbau soll dann etwas länger halten 

Was den Monitor an geht: derzeit hab ich eh IMMER 2 Monitore an. Ich würde so einen 32:9 dann halt nutzen wie bisher (1 Seite spielen und eine Seite Browser, etc) und wenn es geht, dann eben auch auf 32:9 zocken. Weiterhin interessant ist halt auch das Picture-by-Picture: Laptop dran und losgeht es zu zweit 
Fraglich ist für mich jetzt eben, ob dann meine gewählte GraKA ausreicht für 32:9 Gaming und wie sich das mit FreeSync bei einer Nvidia-GraKa verhält...
Edit: hab grad gelesen, dass der Monitor auch G-Sync comaptible sein soll...


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Sorry, dachte es geht jetzt um 4k.

32:9 bedeutet halt doppelt so viele Pixel.


----------



## DerEuler (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit wie weit?
> Bei dem 32:9 Teil? Keine Ahnung, aber ich würd mir das Teil so oder so nicht kaufen.
> 
> Bei 16:9 kommst du mit der Graka in WQHD aktuell sehr weit  Ich hab ne schwächere Graka als die und zocke alles was ich habe mit über 100-130 FPS ohne wirklich auf die Grafik Einstellungen zu achten. Hier und da mal etwas von Ultra auf Hoch reduzieren wie Schatten oder so die extrem Leistung fressen und dann läuft das.
> ...



WQHD auf einer 2070 ? 
Naja, das ist genauso wie 4k auf ner 2080. 
Es geht, aber nur mit Abstrichen ! 
Ein 3900X fürs Gaming ist unnötig, egal welche Auflösung und wird es auch noch sehr lang bleiben.
Der 3700X wird auf Jahre hinaus für WQHD und UHD reichen und die GK kann er dann immer noch austauschen. 
Naja, ist nur meine Meinung, ich würde wie TrueRomance eher zu einer 2080/2080Ti raten, selbst die bekommst du klein in WQHD.

PS: Wenn er jedoch mit gerade so 60 FPS auf WQHD und hohen Details rumkrebsen will, dann reicht natürlich auch die 2070.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



> WQHD auf einer 2070 ?
> Es geht, aber nur mit Abstrichen !


Was für ein Schwachsinn.
Natürlich bekommt man jede Karte klein du bekommst mit Downsampling auch eine 2080Ti in FHD klein. 
Was heißt denn bitte für dich Abstriche? Auflösungsskalierung nicht zu benutzen? Schatten vielleicht mal auf Hoch statt auf Ultra? Sind das schon Abstriche? 
Ja klar, dann nur mit Abstrichen möglich...

Wenn man halbwegs intelligent Grafikeinstellungen nutzt und nicht völlig blind jeden verfügbaren Regler inkl Skalierung bis an den Anschlag dreht dann kann man mit einer 2070 super locker flockig jedes Game mit mehr als 100 FPS zocken. Das mach ich ja schon mit einer 5700XT

So wie du das formuliert hast hier, klingt das ja fast schon so als wäre eine 2070 super gerade so eben für WQHD ausreichend und sorry, das ist Unsinn. 
Die 2070 super ist eine hervorragende Top WQHD Karte.



> Naja, das ist genauso wie 4k auf ner 2080.


Hier sieht man es auch wieder gut. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. 
Es ist nicht wie 4k mit einer 2080. 4k benötigt etwa 144% (!) mehr Leistung wie WQHD. Eine 2080 hat nichtmal ansatzweise 144% mehr Leistung als eine 2070.
Es gibt nicht mal eine Karte die 144% mehr Leistung als eine 2070s hast. 



> PS: Wenn er jedoch mit gerade so 60 FPS auf WQHD und hohen Details rumkrebsen will, dann reicht natürlich auch die 2070.


Bitte @TE lass dich von sowas nicht verunsichern. 
Nach so einer Aussage, ist klar das er nicht mal selber eine 2070 hat.
Wie gesagt, meine 5700XT schafft in jedem Game was ich habe locker 130 FPS und meistens hab ich alles auf Ultra und höchstens ein paar krasse Einstellungen wie Schatten NUR auf hoch. Die 2070 super ist sogar nochmal schneller.
"Gerade so 60 fps", ich fass es nicht


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Keine Sorge, verunsichern lasse ich mich in dem Fall davon nicht, zumal sich ja hier sehr viele Kommentare einig waren was eine gute Zusammenstellung ist.

Das einzige was mich echt verunsichert und wo ich viel hin und her überlege ist eben,
- setze ich auf eine 4k-Zukunft und kaufe daher auch einen entsprechenden Monitor mit 144hz und HDR zum neuen PC dazu und nehme ggf. Probleme mit meinen "Anders-Frequenzigen" Monitoren und anderen "Unausgereiftheiten" in Kauf
- setze ich zunächst auf "nur" 120hz bei WQHD und verzichte dann erstmal auf den Gedanken auf 4k aufzurüsten, weil ich dann einen heute sehr teuren WQHD-Monitor unnötig gekauft hätte
- oder gibt's noch was sinnvolleres dazwischen...

Das ärgert mich derzeit und beschäftigt mich ordentlich 
Edit: Kompromisse will ich nämlich eigentlich erstmal keine Eingehen müssen bei einem neuen System, sondern dann schon erstmal sicher sein können, dass ich für die nächste Zeit was vernünftiges habe, ohne Abstriche zu machen. Die nächste Generation Spiele kommt...


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich hab in wqhd keine Probleme mit meiner 1080. Außer bei Control. Naja, Ausnahmegame

Eigentlich sollte man beim Monitor in die vollen gegen und lieber beim PC, graka etwas sparen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich würde aufs Ganze gehen und 4k 144Hz nehmen. 
Probleme mit deinem vorhandenen Monitor sind ja nicht zu 100% da. 
Und solange du nicht auf beiden zockst, sollten selbst Ruckler auf dem anderen Monitor ja ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Macht in jedem Fall mehr Sinn als sich jetzt auf 120hz mit WHQD einzulassen und dann in 2 Jahren entweder den Monitor schon wieder auszutauschen oder dann eben doch auf 4k zu verzichten...

Wie schätzt man den Preis zum Asus ROG Strix XG43UQ ein, wenn er erscheint? Weit über 1.000€?


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Auf jeden fall über 1000. Weit drüber. Letztens schätzte ihn hier jemand auf 1,5k


----------



## Muha81 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Alles über 1.000€ für einen Monitor macht mir dann aber so langsam auch irgendwie Bauchschmerzen ^^


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

4k 144hz gibt's ab 730 taler.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Es MUSS ja nicht unbedingt der Asus sein. Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch günstigere 4k 144Hz Monitore.


----------



## DerEuler (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich hab in wqhd keine Probleme mit meiner 1080. Außer bei Control. Naja, Ausnahmegame
> 
> Eigentlich sollte man beim Monitor in die vollen gegen und lieber beim PC, graka etwas sparen.



Siehst, da scheiden sich eben die Geister. 
Ich bekomm meine 2080 schon in FullHD an die Kotzgrenze, und das ohne DSR und co.
Einfach weil ich gerne 165FPS++ habe, dafür braucht es kein Control, das bekomm ich in FullHD unter 60Fps.
Da reicht schon ein APEX Legends um unter 165FPS zu fallen.
Wollte damit auch nur sagen, jeder hat halt anderen Ansprüche.

Somit sollte er bei der GK nicht grad  sparen, wenn er High FPS möchte.
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



> Da reicht schon ein APEX Legends um unter 165Hz zu fallen.


Erstens Hz sind nicht gleich FPS das hat nix miteinander zu tun.

Zweitens wenn dein Anspruch ist mit Max Einstellungen die gehen 165 FPS zu erreichen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder hier so denkt.
Und dann musst du nicht dem TE sagen eine 2070s sei eine miese WQHD Karte was nämlich einfach nicht stimmt.


----------



## DerEuler (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Erstens Hz sind nicht gleich FPS das hat nix miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Zweitens wenn dein Anspruch ist mit Max Einstellungen die gehen 165 FPS zu erreichen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder hier so denkt.
> Und dann musst du nicht dem TE sagen eine 2070s sei eine miese WQHD Karte was nämlich einfach nicht stimmt.



Danke für den Hinweis, das ist mir bewusst. Nennt sich Vertippen. 

PS: keiner redet von Max-Einstellungen. Da wäre ich noch weiter von 165FPS weg, genau darum geht es mir ja.
Les bitte erstmal richtig, bevor du flamest, danke.

PPS: Wo nannte ich die 2070 eine miese Karte für WQHD ?
Ich sagte , dass sie nutzbar wäre, MIT ABSTRICHEN.
Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, ist nicht mal eine 2080Ti fähig alles in WQHD zu stemmen, kommt auch auf die CPU an und wieviel FPS du haben willst.
Nur darum gings, lass es einfach.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



DerEuler schrieb:


> Siehst, da scheiden sich eben die Geister.
> Ich bekomm meine 2080 schon in FullHD an die Kotzgrenze, und das ohne DSR und co.
> Einfach weil ich gerne 165Hz++ habe, dafür braucht es kein Control, das bekomm ich in FullHD unter 60Fps.
> Da reicht schon ein APEX Legends um unter 165Hz zu fallen.
> ...


Das kommt aber immer aufs Game und auf die Settings an, was du ja selbst gesagt hast.


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Siehe #31.
Dafür haben uns die Entwickler die Regler und die Natur unser Gehirn gegeben.
Was will ich, wie bekomme ich es, lässt mein Ego es zu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



> Ich sagte , dass sie nutzbar wäre, MIT ABSTRICHEN.


Diese Aussage mag für dich vielleicht stimmen aber du kannst das doch nicht verallgemeinern und aufgrund dessen dem TE empfehlen für WQHD was größeres als eine 2070s zu nehmen, weil sie deiner Meinung nach nicht ausreicht. 

Denn dann müsstest du jetzt auf der Stelle hier in jeden einzelnen Thread reingehen und sagen, dass selbst eine 2080Ti für über 1000€ nur mit Abstrichen in FHD nutzbar ist, denn so ist es.
Es gibt auf diesem Markt dann also keine einzige Grafikkarte bei der man keine "Abstriche" machen muss


----------



## DerEuler (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage mag für dich vielleicht stimmen aber du kannst das doch nicht verallgemeinern und aufgrund dessen dem TE empfehlen für WQHD was größeres als eine 2070s zu nehmen, weil sie deiner Meinung nach nicht ausreicht.
> 
> Denn dann müsstest du jetzt auf der Stelle hier in jeden einzelnen Thread reingehen und sagen, dass selbst eine 2080Ti für über 1000€ nur mit Abstrichen in FHD nutzbar ist, denn so ist es.
> Die kriegt man auch in FHD klein.



Den Job übernimmt Gott sei Dank, HisN.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



DerEuler schrieb:


> Siehst, da scheiden sich eben die Geister.
> Ich bekomm meine 2080 schon in FullHD an die Kotzgrenze, und das ohne DSR und co.
> Einfach weil ich gerne 165FPS++ habe, dafür braucht es kein Control, das bekomm ich in FullHD unter 60Fps.
> Da reicht schon ein APEX Legends um unter 165FPS zu fallen.
> ...



Auch du bemerkst keinen Unterschied zwischen 165fps und 120. 165 fps zu halten ist Utopie. Abgesehen von z.B. CS Go.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ganz ehrlich: 4K mit 60fps reicht vollkommen. Nutze ich auch aktuell und ist ganz dufte.

Wenn ich allerdings jetzt einen Monitor kaufen "müsste", dann würde ich eher den Kompromiss gehen mit einem xiaomi 34" Breitbild 21:9 Monitor.

Viel Bild, hohe Auflösung (aber kein extrem leistungsfressendes 4K) und 144hz - 320€ aktuell in China.......
Das ist ein Wahnsinns Preis mit Wahnsinns Leistung.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Gibts zu diesem Tests?


----------



## DerEuler (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auch du bemerkst keinen Unterschied zwischen 165fps und 120. 165 fps zu halten ist Utopie. Abgesehen von z.B. CS Go.



Entschuldige aber den merkst du sehr wohl.
Und nein, man kann über all 165FPS haben. Es kommt nur darauf an, was du an Qualität/Optik Einbußen verkraften kannst.
Denn um genau das geht es mir hier, warum müsst ihr euch immer gleich angegriffen fühlen ?
In CSGO hab ich eher 400-500FPS, mal so am Rande. (Da gehts dann aber eher um den lag.)

@warawaraiiu: Klar reicht das, für die meisten Games.
Aber welche GK schafft zur zeit 4k und alles auf Ultra 60FPS ?
Wie gesagt, nur darum gehts.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Spielt es eine Rolle ob Lara Croft mit 80 oder 165 FPS durch den Dschungel rennt?

Das will ich mal sehen, dass jemand in Operation Untergrund BF V 165fps hält. 
Escapr from Tarkov fällt mir da noch ein, manche Szenen von shadow of the Tomb Raider, die beiden letzten Assassins Creed... 

Ich fühl mich keines Wegs angegriffen. Aber ab 80 bis 100fps geht es nicht mehr “flüssiger“
Ab hier hat high FPS eine ganz andere Aufgabe. Und zwar “Aktualität“. Man kann besser und schneller reagieren. Um so mehr fps, um so besser. Und das ist nur beim Multiplayer wichtig. 
Also nein, ohne FPS Zähler sieht man keinen Unterschied zwischen 100 und 165fps. Außer die Augen sind so träge, dass sie nur jedes 10. Bild wahr nehmen. Dann sind 165 fps in der Tat “flüssiger“


----------



## Muha81 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

So, Finetuning ist angesagt... Worauf lohnt es sich zu lauern, wenn man die Blackweek im Auge hat? Oder gibt es derzeit etwas, worauf man so oder so noch warten sollte? AMD bringt ja demnächst einen Schwung neue Hardware?

Bisher geplantes Setup:
960GB Corsair Force Series MP510 M.2
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR ATX
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
750 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
Cooler Master MasterCase MC500Mt mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot

Beim Tower bin ich mir unsicher. Ich hätte gern einen Bigtower, den man ruhig stellen kann (Dämmung) und bei dem dann trotzdem noch eine gute Lüftung gewährleistet ist.
Weil der PC im Wohnzimmer stehen wird, spielen auch stabile Materialien eine große Rolle für mich, damit nichts klappert und schwingt/vibriert. Schwer darf er also ruhig sein: wenn er einmal steht, wird er so schnell eh nicht mehr bewegt. Er darf gerne hochwertig aussehen, RGB-Blingbling muss es aber nicht sein.

Und wenn das alles fix ist, steht auch immer noch die für mich schwerste Entscheidung an: der Monitor ^^

Edit: Gesamtpreis des Systems ohne Monitor bei Mindfactory derzeit 2041,42€.

Edit2: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Cyberweek bei Mindfactory? Kann man da auch auf entsprechende Angebote hoffen?


----------



## HisN (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Normalerweise bekommt man nix am BF, auf das man lauert. Sondern immer nur Zeug, das man eigentlich gar nicht haben möchte.
Das ist doch der Trick an der Sache.

Klar, Du bekommst billige Fernseher, aber nicht die Exquisite Top-Gun-Glotze, die Du unbedingt haben möchtest.


----------



## dimi0815 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed (100-100000023BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N208SWF3OC-8GD)
1 ASUS Prime X570-P (90MB11N0-M0EAY0)
1 AOC Agon AG352UCG6 Black Edition, 35"
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 (BN283)

Im Ganzen inkl. Monitor (G-Sync, 120Hz & UWQHD, also 3440x1440p in gebogener Form, was ich gerade für Rollenspielfans als ideal empfinde) kostet das Syste ca. 2720,-€.

Drin ist die nochmal bessere Grafikkarte, schnellerer RAM für Gaming im CPU-Limit und eine größere SSD, sowie sonst alles nötige. Beim Netzteil könnte man noch sparen, weil du im Leben keine 750W brauchst... allerdings haben die meisten Alternativen bzw. kleinere Netzteile keinen zweiten EPS/ATX12V-Stecker, sodass am Mainboard der zusätzliche 4pin-Anschluss frei bleiben würde. Das macht rein gar nichts aus, aber mehr als genug Menschen können damit "mental" nicht umgehen^^

Was fehlt wäre noch ein Gehäuse deiner Wahl.

EDIT:

Das Wichtigste ganz vergessen 

Wie intensiv betreibst du denn überhaupt Bild- oder Videobearbeitung? Und wie oft? Verdienst du damit Geld (dazu)? Oder beläuft sich das eher auf hobbymäßige Versuche?

Wenn du den Rechner nur 1x im Monat für 1-2 Tage für sowas nutzt, macht der 3900X nämlich eher weniger Sinn und du bist z.B. mit dem 3700X genausogut bedient.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



dimi0815 schrieb:


> 1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)



Abgesehen davon, dass ich eine mx500 einer günstigen NVME vorziehen würde, das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, würde ich die Crucial P1 nehmen. Auch QLC und 20 Taler günstiger in der 1TB Variante.

Auch würde ich mir für bei 800 Talern einen 4k 144hz Monitor holen und keinen überteuerten 1440p Monitor.


----------



## dimi0815 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Wieso "auch" QLC? Die Silicon Power ist eine SSD auf TLC-Basis, sonst würde ich sie nicht empfehlen.

Die MX500 nutze ich selbst auch zum Teil und sehe darin aktuell die ideale "schnelle" Spielebibkliothek (als M.2 ohne Kabelsalat) oder System-/Officeplatte und auch eine gute Cache-Platte für Bild-/Videobearbeitung; aber die NVMe ist hier eben nochmal nen Ticken schneller und bricht im Vergleich zur P1 leistungsmäßig auch nicht ganz so unangenehm weit ein, wenn der Cache voll ist.

Bzgl. Monitor hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Aber der TE hatte eben die Rollenspiele etc. erwähnt; und da sehe ich die UWQHD-Panels (natürlich subjektiv) atmosphärisch vorne.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ach ja TCL. Sorry. Da hab ich mich wohl verguckt. 

Egal, bin da dennoch skeptisch. Aber schlecht ist diese natürlich nicht.

4k auf 16:9 bringt sicher auch gute Atmosphäre. 800 Taler empfinde ich einfach zu teuer für 1440p.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Danke euch für's Feedback!

Habe mich gerade mal ein wenig mit der 2070 vs 2080 auseinander gesetzt. Klar ist mir nur, dass die 2080 natürlich schneller ist, aber dafür auch ein deutlich schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis hat. Im Schnitt hat die 2080 drei bis 15 FPS mehr gebracht und das unabhängig davon ob man mit 1440p oder in UHD spielt (zumindest bei den Vergleichen, die ich mir angesehen habe). 15FPS mehr können natürlich schon entscheidend sein zwischen "noch in 4k spielbar" oder eben nicht (je nach sonstigen Grafikeinstellungen, etc). Schade, dass bei dem Preisunterschied nicht "wenigstens" noch 2-3 GB mehr Videospeicher als Kaufargument dazu kommen. Das würde mir die Entscheidung tatsächlich einfacher machen...
30€ mehr für den besseren Arbeitsspeicher lässt sich verkraften...
Bild und Videobearbeitung würde künftig ich gerne im 4k-Bereich mit meiner Go Pro 7 Black machen, allerdings nur im Hobbybereich.
Das Argument mit der Ryzen 3900x gegenüber der 3700x verstehe ich, aber habe mich jetzt noch nicht mit den Leistungsunterschieden im 4k-Bereich beschäftigt (egal ob Gaming oder Videobearbeitung). 

Macht es denn generell mehr Sinn eine RTX 2080 zu nehmen und sie mit einem Ryzen 3700x zu paaren, als eine 2070 mit einem 3900x? Bzw. ist eine 2080 mit 3900x deutlich zukunftsorientierter/stärker in der Kombination?

Was den Monitor an geht: Gerade tendiere ich tatsächlich wieder zum ROG Strix XG43UQ (UHD), der noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll und dann wahrscheinlich für um die 1500€ UVP gehandelt wird. Meine jetzigen Monitore habe ich bisher immer ewig gehabt (sitze daher bis jetzt auch noch auf 60Hz-HDMI-Geräten) und halte das Geld generell für langfristig gut investiert. Da ich sowieso auch gerne größer werden will als meine jetzigen 27Zoll, macht für mich ein Monitor mit höherer Auflösung auch umso mehr Sinn (gerade weil man ja meist auch deutlich dichter davor sitzt, als vor einem Fernseher).

Was die NVME an geht: 40GB mehr bei einem Preisunterschied von 5€ macht jetzt bei (fast) 1000GB den Kohl irgendwie nicht fett. Im Zweifel vertraue ich da tatsächlich eher dem Namen der Firma, die ich kenne und mit der ich schon persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht habe - und das ist in dem Fall (leider) Corsair. Ich ziehe sie aber dennoch in Betracht, falls z.B. alles andere in meinem Wunschpaket (bald) lieferbar ist, nur die NVME von Corsair nicht  Daher danke auch für diesen Tipp 

LG, Muha


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Besset als die 2070 ist die 2070super und die 5700XT. Die amd sogar verhältnissmäßig günstig. Die nen super würde ich aktuell nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja gut, da habe ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt: Vergleichen wir eine 2070 Super (und dem besseren Chip) mit einer 2080 Super (weil ohne Super wird ja auch nicht mehr hergestellt)


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Schau doch mal bei youtube nach deinen games und der jeweilgen graka in 4k. Da kannst du in etwa abwägen, welche Leistung du benötigst.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das habe ich in der Tat gerade gemacht. Ich denke es wird tatsächlich eine Kombi aus der 2080Super und dem Ryzen 3900x auch aus dem Grund, da mein künftiger Monitor ja auch mindestens 120hz (besser noch 144hz) haben soll und ich davon nichts hätte, wenn meine restliche Hardware keine entsprechenden FPS schafft (selbst wenn man "nur" in WQHD spielt)...


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Bei deinen Games machen hohe fps m.E. keinen Sinn. Eine hohe Refreshrate hingegen macht immer Sinn.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Eine hohe Refreshrate nützt mir aber nichts, wenn die restliche Hardware nicht die nötigen FPS schafft, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Also was hätte ich von 144hz, wenn GPU und CPU "nichtmal" 100FPS schaffen... So meinte ich das.

Und: bei Guild Wars 2 zB (ich weiß kein topaktuelles Spiel) ist es stellenweise schon der entscheidende Unterschied in UHD (spätestens wenn viele Mit- oder Gegenspieler um einen herum laufen), ob ich eine 2070S mit 3700x habe oder (hin und wieder knapp unter 30fps) oder eine 2080S mit 3900x.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja, aber eine hohe Refreshrate ist angenehmer ohne 60hz Geruckel, da ist es erstmal egal ob du 60fps oder 144fps hast.
Für shootet sind hohe fps wichtig weil diese schnell sind und die gezeigten bilder somit aktueller sind. Heißt man kann schneller reagieren. Bei Mmorpgs recht unwichtig. Da reichen 60+fps. Es ist auf 144hz dennoch angenehmer als auf 60hz.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das leuchtet mir ein, aber GW2 ist ja auch nicht das einzige Game was ich zocke. Shooter und Rennspiele sind natürlich auch mal dabei und ein paar Spiele der nächsten Generation sind auch schon auf meiner Wunschliste ^^
Ich sag nur Cyberpunk 2077 und Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2


----------



## dimi0815 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Mit wirklich extrem wenigen Ausnahmen macht der Sprung von 3700X auf 3900X absolut keinen Unterschied in Bezug auf deine FPS.

Den Unterschied zwischen 2070 Super und 2080 Super wirst du dagegen ganz sicher bemerken.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay, aber womit kann man dann den Preisunterschied von 250€ zwischen 3700x und 3900x "entschuldigen"? Kann sich das in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht auch noch ändern, z.B. aufgrund der 4 Kerne mehr, die der 3900x hat?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 3700x und 3900x noch recht deutlich werden kann, wenn Spiele und Anwendungen lernen mehr Kerne effizienter zu nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Okay, aber womit kann man dann den Preisunterschied von 250€ zwischen 3700x und 3900x "entschuldigen"? Kann sich das in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht auch noch ändern, z.B. aufgrund der 4 Kerne mehr, die der 3900x hat?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 3700x und 3900x noch recht deutlich werden kann, wenn Spiele und Anwendungen lernen mehr Kerne effizienter zu nutzen.



Na ja, der 3600 ist schneller als der 2700X. Von daher kann es sein, dass ein 4700X schneller sein wird als ein 3900X.
Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen war noch nie sinnvoll.
Und in 2 Jahren wird es AM5 mit DDR5 geben und dann ist eh wieder alles anders.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> dass der Unterschied zwischen 3700x und 3900x noch recht deutlich werden kann, wenn Spiele und Anwendungen lernen mehr Kerne effizienter zu nutzen.



Das Problem ist, dass die Parallelisierung auf viele Kerne in Spielen nicht so einfach ist wie einem Video was verarbeitet wird, da man hier einfach jedem kern einen sektor im Bild zuteilt.

Deswegen lohnt es beim Gaming sinnfrei jetzt auf meht als 8 Kerne zu setzen.


----------



## dimi0815 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Okay, aber womit kann man dann den Preisunterschied von 250€ zwischen 3700x und 3900x "entschuldigen"?



Es gibt für einen PC nunmal auch andere Anwendungsgebiete als reines Gaming. Der eine möchte über die CPU zusätzlich streamen, der andere eventuell noch Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung usw. betreiben. Da helfen die zusätzlichen Kerne, verkürzen die Renderzeiten usw.. Es ist einfach eine Frage der Nutzung.



> Kann sich das in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht auch noch ändern, z.B. aufgrund der 4 Kerne mehr, die der 3900x hat?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 3700x und 3900x noch recht deutlich werden kann, wenn Spiele und Anwendungen lernen mehr Kerne effizienter zu nutzen.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass zB im Konsolenbereich erst mit der kommenden Generation 8 Kerne relevant werden und sich dazu dann noch die Kern-/Threadnutzung der meisten aktuellen Games anschaut, kommt man zum gleichen Fazit wie die User Threshold / TrueRomance:

Bis du für Gaming mehr als 8 Kerne brauchst, ist die aktuelle Generation von Ryzen-CPUs und auch der Unterbau (zB RAM) schon wieder Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich nutze auch einen 144Hz Monitor.
Damit muß man nicht immer 100+ FPS haben.
Dank G-Sync oder Freesync gibt es dann auch kein Tearing.
Nur mindestens 60 FPS sollten es schon sein.
Notfalls die Grafikregler etwas bedienen.


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich danke für eure Expertise  Dann werde ich in meine Planung wohl lieber den 3700x mit einbeziehen und die 250€ sparen. Ich behalte wegen der Blackweek aber trotzdem beide Prozessoren im Auge. Sollte man den 3900x supergünstig schießen können und beim 3700x tut sich nix oder nicht viel, dann überlege ich nochmal. Aber bei der jetzigen Preissituation wird es dann wohl tatsächlich der 3700x


----------



## Muha81 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

So, ich habe mich nun auch für ein Gehäuse entschieden.
Das BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Rev 2 soll es sein:
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil
Die Dämmung, die Stufenlose Lüftersteuerung, USB-C und das Induktionsladen (für Mäuse und Händys) haben mich überzeugt.

Jetzt aber meine Frage dazu: Sollte ich hier noch weitere Lüfter einplanen oder reichen die drei vorinstallierten Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM Lüfter (2 vorne und einer hinten) zusammen mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 aus?

Edit: Beim Experimentieren mit dem PC-Konfigurator bekomme ich die Meldung "Bitte beachten Sie die Speichertaktangaben beim gewählten Prozessor. Sie können in der Regel die beiden Komponenten in einem System benutzen. Der Arbeitsspeicher wird aber von uns an die Eigenschaften des Prozessors angepasst."
Was genau ist damit gemeint in Bezug auf Ryzen 3700x und den 32GVKC Ripjaws von G-Skill? Gibt es Arbeitsspeicher der besser zum Prozessor passt?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Die 3 Luffis reichen. Aber das case ist wirklich riesig.

Ich denke, dass die damit nur das XMP Profil meinen und den Takt des speichers ggf. nach unten anpassen.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Beim Ram komme ich eh immer ins Schleudern was nun wirklich besser ist. Ich blicke einfach nicht durch, obwohl ich schon oft versucht habe mich da einzulesen. Mal sind höhere Zahlen besser/schneller, mal niedrigere... Geschwindigkeit, Latenz, Taktratfrequenz, Bandbreite... Ich tue mich im Verstehen von keiner Hardware so schwer wie bei Arbeitsspeicher oO 
Ich bräuchte dahingehend also entweder eine plötzliche Erleuchtung oder ich verlasse mich auf euren Rat.
Im Idealfall gibt es einen Arbeitsspeicher, der optimal zum restlichen Setup passt, ohne Anpassungen (die Probleme mit sich bringen können, wie ich gelesen habe) und ohne Verzicht auf Leistung. Wenn das ein paar Euro mehr kostet, soll mir das tatsächlich egal sein.
Ich bin also ganz Ohr ^^


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) ab €'*'130,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ohne viel Schnick-Schnack. Läuft bei mir von Anfang an ohne Probleme. Einfach XMP Profil laden und fertig.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay, und darf ich noch fragen warum das der beste Arbeitsspeicher für dieses Setup ist, obwohl man noch den Takt nach unten anpassen muss? Ich stelle mir das bislang vor, wie Auto fahren mit angezogener Handbremse - auf Dauer nicht gut ^^ Oder auch einfach Problembehaftet in der Akzeptanz mit der anderen Hardware... Ich hab da halt keine Ahnung wie man sieht, aber will gerade deshalb bei dem Thema auch entsprechend sorgenfrei und wartungsarm durch die nächsten Jahre kommen Oo


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ob das der beste ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich habe damit ganz guter Erfahrung bisher gemacht.
Und sonst habe ich auch nichts schlechtes drüber gelesen.
Warum nach unten takten? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Wieso nach unten anpassen? Er läuft mit 3200MHz.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Wegen der Meldung "Bitte beachten Sie die Speichertaktangaben beim gewählten Prozessor. Sie können in der Regel die beiden Komponenten in einem System benutzen. Der Arbeitsspeicher wird aber von uns an die Eigenschaften des Prozessors angepasst." und eurer Vermutung "Ich denke, dass die damit nur das XMP Profil meinen und den Takt des Speichers ggf. nach unten anpassen."


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das kann sein damit sie ausschließen können, dass der Speicher zickt.
Du müsstest dann schauen ob das XMP aktiviert ist.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Dann verstehe ich es offenbar in eine andere Richtung nicht. Was genau macht dieses XMP-Profil? Schafft das Mainboard nicht die Taktrate des Arbeitsspeichers? Öffne ich mit dem XMP-Profil zusätzliche Ressourcen des Mainboards?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das XMP Profil ist auf dem Ram hinterlegt und wird vom Mainboard abgefragt. Dann werden die Settings automatisch eingestellt. Es kann aber passieren, dass das dann nicht stabil läuft.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

"Es kann aber passieren, dass das dann nicht stabil läuft. " und trotzdem wird von euch dazu geraten?
Was mache ich wenn es nicht stabil läuft (muss dann anderer Speicher her?) und warum wird kein Arbeitsspeicher empfohlen, der läuft wie vorgesehen ohne diese Anpassungen und Risiken?

Nehmt mir die Fragen nicht übel. Das ist wirklich nur zum reinen Verständnis für mich und soll niemanden angreifen


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Der Verkäufer will sich absichern.
Man könnte beim Selbstbau die Crucial nehmen, die laufen 100%.
Oder bei Mindfactory bauen lassen.
Die ripjaws laufen. Aber letztens war jmd. hier dessen Speicher keine 3200MHz schaffte. Es kann am Mainboard liegen, am Ram, an der Bios Version. Ist schwierig zu sagen.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Davon habe ich hier auch gelesen, dass es nicht ging - deshalb ja meine Sorge. In dem Fall lag es glaube ich nur an einer älteren BIOS-Version. 
Ich werde tatsächlich von Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen. Die Installieren bei diesem Service dann sogar das Windows mit aktuellen Windows-Updates und auch den benötigten Treibern. Ein BIOS-Update ist jedoch nicht inbegriffen.
Wie äußert sich das denn, wenn etwas nicht rund läuft mit dem Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Er startet nicht oder Bluescreen. Windows von Mindfactory? Bloß nicht. Das bekommst du für 10bis 20 Taler. Bei mf kostet es 100


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Stimmt auch wieder @Windows... 

Okay, aber dann ist das ja was, dass die ja schon beim Zusammenbau bzw. dem anschließenden Test merken sollten (auch ohne Windows) und informieren entsprechend, oder?
Wenn die das zusammenbauen, würden die dann also das  XMP-Profil aktivieren?
Und was wenn es auch ohne aktiviertes XMP-Profil läuft? Ist dann alles takko oder sollte trotzdem das XMP-Profil im BIOS aktiviert werden? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das XMP Profil sollte aktiv sein, sonst läuft der Ram nur mit 2133MHz. Und das kostet sehr viel Leistung.


----------



## Muha81 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Okay, dann werde ich das nach erhalt des PCs in jedem Fall als erstes prüfen.


----------



## Muha81 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Hallöchen nochmal,

den ursprünglich angedachten Arbeitsspeicher scheint es bei Mindfactory inzwischen nicht mehr zu geben. Der Artikel existiert nur noch ohne Hyperlink und kostet seit gestern 0 Euro.
Nun brauche ich eine vernünftige alternative.
Wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
und 1x 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de

Der preisunterschied ist ja nun recht ordentlich, aber ist auch der Leistungsunterschied entsprechend? Lohnt sich das teurere Dualkit und wenn ja, warum nicht? 

Ich bin aber auch empfänglich für andere Empfehlungen beim Arbeitsspeicher - inzwischen sogar auch gern mit RGB (wenn der Aufpreis dafür nicht unverhältnismäßig ist).


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ich würde 2X16 nehmen. Einmal 32 GB hast du nur Singlechannel und ich glaube der ist auch nicht so kompatibel.

3200´er Ram reicht außerdem. Das Taktplus bemerkst du meistens nur in Benchmarks.
Und ein 32Gb Kit nehmen! Nicht zwei Kits a 16GB.
Also nicht 4X8 nehmen. Sondern ein 32 Kit mit 2x16GB.


----------



## Icedaft (30. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Muha81 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Danke euch


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Sagt mal, passen die 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 überhaupt unter den Dark Rock Pro 4 von beQuiet? Reichen die Aussparungen für RGB-Ram? Und reicht der Platz auch um später mal zB auf 64GB Ram mit dem gleichen RGB-Ram aufzurüsten und dabei alle 4 Steckplätze zu befüllen?

Und: ich habe gelesen man sollte Speicher nehmen, der mit einem X in der Produktbezeichnung gekennzeichnet ist, wenn man eine Ryzen-CPU verwenden will. Ist das noch aktuell/nötig?


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja passt drunter.
Mit einem X? Ist völlig wumpe. Ryzen hatte in der ersten Gen ein paar Probleme mit Ram aber die sind aus der Welt.


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Alles klar, lieben Dank


----------



## Lordac (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Servus,

die Frage ist noch wie viel du vom beleuchteten RAM hast, bei so einem ausladenden Kühler ! Du kannst dir ja mal die Produktbilder vom Dark Rock Pro 4 anschauen *klick*, da ist eines dabei wo Trident Z auf einem Mainboard eingebaut sind.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja, daran habe ich auch schon überlegt. Das Gehäuse an sich hat ja auch 2 LED-Leisten mit 5 verschiedenen Farben. Da wird die Beleuchtung der RGBs nicht nur überdeckt sondern der Rest womöglich auch noch vom Gehäuse-LED überlagert... Aber macht es preislich denn einen großen Unterschied, wenn ich welche ohne RGB nehme? hast du eine gute Alternative bei mindfactory für mich?


----------



## Lordac (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Servus,

die RipJaws V sind in der Regel günstig *klick*, alternativ gehen auch die etwas flotteren Trident Z *klack*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Die 3200er RipJaws V hatte ich zunächst im Warenkorb. Die sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar bei Mindfactory. Die 3600er Trident Z sind sogar noch einen Tacken teurer als die jetzigen RGBs. Lohnen sich die 3600er Trident Z in Sachen Preis/Leistung?


----------



## Lordac (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Servus,

bei sind die manchmal bei Mindfactory drin, dann wieder nicht, warum auch immer... Im Grunde kannst du jeden 3200er mit CL16 kaufen, im Fall der Fälle schickst du ihn zurück. 

Ich hab nach so vielen Beiträgen aus den Augen verloren für welche CPU du dich entschieden hast..., bei den aktuellen Ryzen ist 3600er wohl ideal, aber auch Intel-CPUs sollen davon profitieren. 
Mit 3200er macht man aber nichts falsch, und die RipJaws sind normal für um die 120,- Euro zu bekommen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Je nach Angebot fällt die Entscheidung zwischen dem Ryzen 3700x und dem 3900x.
Aber ich möchte Flaschenhälse auch sowieso möglichst vermeiden. Wenn du sagst, dass die 3600er Ideal wären, dann nehme ich natürlich lieber die 3600er als die 3200er-RGB.
Gruß, Muha


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ihr Lieben,
meine ausgewählte 960GB Corsair Force Series MP510 hat nun kein voraussichtliches Lieferdatum mehr bei Mindfactory.

Habt ihr eine gute Alternative auf TLC-Basis, die ähnlich viel kostet (um die 120-140€).

Da ich ganz kurz vor der Bestellung bin, möchte ich den Lieferzeitpunkt natürlich nicht wegen eines so kleinen Bauteils weit in die Zukunft hinausschieben ^^

Wenn alles passt und demnächst Lieferbar ist, bestelle ich noch heute Abend...

Edit: nach ein bisschen Eigenrecherche bin ich jetzt bei ADATA XPG Gammix S11 Pro 1TB gelandet. M.2 NVMe TLC... Ist die Auswahl ok oder muss ich auf noch etwas achten, von dem ich derzeit nichts weiß? ^^
Edit2: ich habe gerade zwar von Top-Werten gelesen aber auch von Leistungseinbrüchen weil der Kühlkörper wohl nicht so toll sein soll... Nun also wieder Ratlos erstmal 

1000GB ADATA XPG Gammix S11 Pro M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (AGAMMIXS11P-1TT-C) - M.2


----------



## dimi0815 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab €' '117,27 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

120,- € bei Amazon.


----------



## Muha81 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

So, nun habe ich dann tatsächlich doch mal bestellt. Zusammengefasst:

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 TRAY - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
8GB GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER WINDFORCE OC - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de
750 Watt Corsair RMX Series RM750x Netzteil - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rot-DDR4-3600-DIMM-CL17-Dual-Kit_1197290.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Dark-Rock-PRO-4_1237725.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-3-0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--M_1292721.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...RW--SATA--BH16NS40-bare--schwarz_1314808.html

Beim Ryzen 3900X hab ich wirklich einfach "gegönnt" und darauf spekuliert, dass ein Zeitalter angebrochen ist, bei dem es nun generell immer weiter hoch geht mit den Kernen und daher auch die entsprechende Unterstützung jeglicher Software bald entsprechend gegeben ist. Und wenn nicht: 250€ Preisunterschied auf einige Jahre Nutzung gerechnet, sind zu verschmerzen.
Desweiteren habe ich mich schlicht aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen für das Netzteil von Corsair entschieden (statt dem ursprünglich angedachten Pendant von beQuiet!). Eine schlechtere Wahl ist es denke ich nicht.
Was die M2. NVMe an geht, musste ich mich ebenfalls aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen umentscheiden. Nachdem ich viel gelesen habe und von mehreren Herstellern bei Hitzeproblemen verbunden mit Leistungseinbrüchen gelandet bin, bin ich nun einfach auf "Nummer sicher" gegangen und habe mich für eine Samsung 970 Evo Plus entschieden. Meine jetzige Boitfestplatte hat nur 256GB und sogar die reichen derzeit aus. Von daher habe ich nun etwas weniger bezahlt und dafür aber auch nur 500GB bekommen - was aber wie gesagt auch erstmal völlig ausreichen sollte.

Der am spätesten verfügbare Artikel sollte (voraussichtlich spätestens) am 10.12.19 bei Mindfactory eintreffen. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt und bedanke mich bei allen für eure Unterstützung und Beratung!

LG, Muha


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Spiele werden auch langfristig nix von mehr als 8 Kernen haben.
Corsair NT? Gut ist es aber Luffis gibts von denen keine guten.
Ssd? Auch nur teuer.


----------



## HisN (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Und ich dachte immer, das es auf die Spiele ankommt, die man selbst zockt.

Beispiel aus 2011, um mal das "langfristig" zu hinterfragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung: In diesem Spiel bekommt jede KI ihren eigenen Kern. Im Zeitraffer (hier angeschaltet) müssen die KIs fleissig rechnen. Das sieht dann auch entsprechend aus. Und ich waage zusagen: Da sind mehr als 8 Kerne gefragt.
Nebenbei skalieren doch auch jetzt schon BF1/BF5 und die letzten AC-Teile mit mehr als 8 Kernen.
Warum also diese Verneinung?


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ein BF V hat einen kleinen Performancezuwachs von 6 auf 8 Kerne.
Und zwischen 8 und 12/16 Kernen kann man als Spieler doch noch nicht mal einen Unterschied erahnen.
Bei dem gezeigten Spiel kann es natürlich mal ein Game gegeben haben bei dem die Parallelisierung umsetzbar war.
Bei einem AC oder BF seh ich diese Umsetzung  nicht. Deswegen lohnt es nicht, jetzt auf mehr als 8 Kerne zu setzen. Da macht es mehr Sinn öfter aufzurüsten.
Am Ende macht ein Zen4 6 Kerner den Zen2 12 Kerner beim Zocken nackig weil die 12 Kerne nicht ausgelastet sind.
Ein zen2 6 Kerner ist doch in Games jetzt auch stärker als ein zen+ 8 Kerner. Die 2 Kerne mehr scheinen es also nicht zu bringen. Und wenn dieser nochmal 4 Kerne mehr hätte? Würden sich 6 statt 2 Kerne langweilen.


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Also wenn ich zu 8 Kernen HT zu- oder abschalte gehen die FPS hoch bzw. runter. Da muss also was jenseits von 8 Kernen sein. Und das schon bei BF1. Und schau Dir mal die Threadripper Benchmarks an. Die schlagen sogar die 12 und 16 Kerner in diesen Games. Warum sollten sie das können, wenn die nicht auf Kerne reagieren? Am Takt kann es nicht liegen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRojlrCtd-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryze...m_campaign=weiterelinks&utm_content=mehrlesen

Also wenn ich hier schaue nützen die 32 Kerne des Threadripper gar nix. der 12/16 Kerner kann sich absetzen vom 3700x. Zwischen dem 6 und 8 Kerner der Zen2 ist der Unterschied aber auch überschaubar.

Und wenn ich sehe wie der 2700x gegenüber dem 3600 abschneidet, bringen Kerne halt nicht genug um zu überzeugen. 

Ok, mehr als 8 Kerne bringen etwas Leistung und die Frametimes sind besser. Aber m.E. macht es dennoch mehr Sinn, jetzt 8 Kerne zu haben und zu Zen 5? Mit ddr5 wieder 8 Kerne zu kaufen. Am Ende hat man hier einfach mehr Leistung. Als jetzt 8 sehr wenig genutzte Kerne zu haben. 

Und da haben wir noch nicht mal ein wahrscheinliches GPU Limit berücksichtigt. Am Ende hat man fast 600 Taler für eine SpieleCPU ausgegeben, die man halt nicht benötigt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Mag sein, dass 16 Kerne was bringen aber der Aufpreis ist viel zu hoch. aktuell ist man mit einem 3700X sehr gut aufgestellt.
Und das nächste System hat dann eh DDR5 und USB 4 und PCIe 6.0 usw.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Acht Kerne reichen zum gamen noch sehr lange. Und sind auch optimal.
Kann sein das manche Spiele schon besser mit mehr Kernen skalieren, aber das sind Ausnahmen.


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Mir hat nur die generelle Verneinung nicht gepasst, deshalb der Einwand. Es stimmt einfach nicht wenn man pauschal sagt "bringt nix".

Hier vielleicht mal schauen^^
Sind immerhin 10 FPS oder 5% zum 16-Ender. Normalerweise rennt doch der geneigte Gamer jedem FPS hinterher.
Bitte überlasst doch die Entscheidung was "reicht" und was "nicht reicht" oder was zu teuer ist und was nicht dem User.

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X und 3970X im Test: Benchmarks in Anwendungen und Spielen - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Das ist Seite 16. Mich wundert, dass das so lange dauert.
Und beim Budget wird das mit dem 16 Kerner eh nichts.
Geschweige dass der überhaupt lieferbar ist.


----------



## Muha81 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Jetzt muss ich als künftiger 12-Kern-User doch auch nochmal was dazu sagen und meine Entscheidung verteidigen, obwohl ich ja schon bestellt habe und die Entscheidung damit unumstößlich ist:

- Mich interessiert der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 3700x und dem 3900x nicht sonderlich. Erst recht nicht auf die geplante Nutzungsdauer gerechnet (meine bisherigen Rechner haben locker 7-8 Jahre durchgehalten - ja ich bin fast 40 und meine erste Konsole war eine Vectrex bevor ein Atari 130XE folgte) 
- Da ich vor habe, wann immer möglich, in UHD zu spielen, werde ich manchmal tatsächlich jedes FPS gut gebrauchen können und ggf. je nach Spiel auch mal 1-2 Kerne mehr beanspruchen, als Spieler mit 1080p-Auflösung
- Ich möchte nicht das Konzept der zwischenzeitlichen Aufrüsterei verfolgen. Ich kaufe für 7 Jahre und länger. Dies wird mich schlussendlich weniger kosten, als wenn ich jetzt Kompromisse eingehe und immer mal wieder etwas austausche. Ich muss nicht immer das Neueste vom Neuen haben: daher beschäftige ich mich mit neuer Hardware und neuen Möglichkeiten erst, wenn akuter Bedarf besteht, sprich - wenn spürbar wird, dass ein herunterschrauben der Grafikdetails aktueller Spiele langsam auch nicht mehr genug bringt.
- verglichen mit dem restlichem Setup, halte ich den 3900x nicht unbedingt für sonderlich overpowered. Ist ja nicht so als würde ich eine GTX 1050 und 4 GB RAM damit zusammenbringen wollen.
- ja, es werden sich sicherlich auch mal einige Kerne langweilen. Das passiert aber auch einem 8-Kerner, wenn ich damit  im Internet browse oder mit Word einen Brief schreibe. Es geht ja aber darum, dass die Power da ist, wenn sie gebraucht wird. "Damals" hat man auch gesagt, dass man 4 Kerne nicht brauchen/auslasten wird. Inzwischen würde keiner mehr weniger als 4 Kerne kaufen. Je nachdem wie künftig programmiert wird, wenn so viele Kerne gängiger werden, denke ich schon, dass es in 1-4 Jahren Sinn macht, möglichst viele Kerne zu haben  und ich denke nicht, dass jetzt langfristig beim x3950 Schluss ist mit der Erhöhung der Kern-Anzahl. Aber das ist nur meine Spekulation und kann durchaus auch falsch sein. WENN 12 Kerne jedoch in 1-4 Jahren ihr Leistungs-Debut feiern, will ich eben nicht wieder aufrüsten (müssen). Ich gebe jetzt ein mal Geld aus und muss mir dann hoffentlich lange Zeit keine Gedanken mehr um das Thema machen und damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren. Aufzurüsten habe ich bisher genau einmal überlegt. Damals war die CPU der Flaschenhals. Und siehe da: mein Mainboard war nicht mehr für die neueren CPUs geeignet...


----------



## dimi0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Grundsätzlich ist die Entscheidung bei vorhandenem Budget absolut okay. Allerdings möchte ich an einer Stelle einhaken, damit du nicht falsch informiert aus der Beratung gehst:



Muha81 schrieb:


> - Da ich vor habe, wann immer möglich, in UHD zu spielen, werde ich manchmal tatsächlich jedes FPS gut gebrauchen können und ggf. je nach Spiel auch mal 1-2 Kerne mehr beanspruchen, als Spieler mit 1080p-Auflösung



Der Punkt ist inhaltlich nicht korrekt bzw. so funktioniert Gaming faktisch nicht.

Deine CPU, egal mit wievielen Kernen/Threads, liefert dir in 1080p oder sogar darunter prinzipiell dieselben FPS-Zahlen wie in WQHD, UHD oder 8k oder höher.

Die Auflösung hat mit deiner CPU-Leistung eigentlich recht wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Du brauchst für 4K kein bisschen mehr CPU-Leistung als für 720p.

Mit steigender Auflösung steigen nur die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte.

Die Berechnungen, für die deine CPU verantwortlich ist (zB Berechnung der KI, Bewegungen, Wettereffekte usw.), bleiben dagegen unangetastet.

Daraus ergibt sich teils der Effekt, dass man bei höherer Auflösung die Nutzung einer "schwächeren" CPU im Vergleich zu zB einem 9900K nicht mehr bemerkt, weil die Grafikkarte hier zum limitierenden Faktor wird.


----------



## markus1612 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*



Muha81 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich als künftiger 12-Kern-User doch auch nochmal was dazu sagen und meine Entscheidung verteidigen, obwohl ich ja schon bestellt habe und die Entscheidung damit unumstößlich ist:
> 
> - Mich interessiert der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 3700x und dem 3900x nicht sonderlich. Erst recht nicht auf die geplante Nutzungsdauer gerechnet (meine bisherigen Rechner haben locker 7-8 Jahre durchgehalten - ja ich bin fast 40 und meine erste Konsole war eine Vectrex bevor ein Atari 130XE folgte)
> - Da ich vor habe, wann immer möglich, in UHD zu spielen, werde ich manchmal tatsächlich jedes FPS gut gebrauchen können und ggf. je nach Spiel auch mal 1-2 Kerne mehr beanspruchen, als Spieler mit 1080p-Auflösung
> ...



Naja, es hat noch nie wirklich Sinn gemacht, Hardware für die Zukunft zu kaufen.

In UHD spielt die CPU nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Die FPS kommen hier beinahe ausschließlich von der GPU.
Und mehr Kerne beansprucht UHD nicht.

Das ist halt nicht so besonders schlau, da Leistung auf lange Sicht günstiger wird.
Die Leistung, die der 3900X heute bringt, kriegst du in 2 Jahren für weniger Geld.

Ja, aber das hat sich durch die Entwicklung der Software ergeben.
Es war schon damals allen klar, dass 4 Kerne nicht ewig für Games reichen, allerdings lohnt es sich eben nicht, auf irgendwas zu spekulieren, was morgen sein oder auch nicht sein könnte.


----------



## Muha81 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ja gut, da habt ihr mich tatsächlich kalt erwischt. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die Auflösung dann nur noch zu Lasten der GPU geht. Trotzdem werde ich schwer davon abzubringen sein, möglichst viel Leistung zu kaufen, wenn es für mich um einen neuen Rechner geht. Klar, spekulieren kann in die Hose gehen, aber wie gesagt sind 220€ Preisunterschied gerechnet auf mindestens 7 Jahre (für mich) nicht der Rede wert.
Und wenn ich stattdessen was günstigeres kaufe und in 3 Jahren dann nochmal auf-/umrüste, habe ich immernoch mehr Geld ausgegeben, als würde ich nur einmal was (aktuell) teureres kaufen und damit arbeiten bis es in die Knie geht. 
Das hat für mich auch den Effekt, dass ich mich nach mehreren Jahre an einem umso größeren Sprung an Neuerungen erfreuen kann, anstatt mich ständig jeder (kleinen) Veränderung anzupassen, dauerhaft informiert zu sein und dadurch auch immer die Verlockung zu haben etwas Neues zu kaufen.

Und für mich steht nun so oder so fest, dass ich mit dem neuen Setup meine Freude haben werde und auch nicht irgendwo (aus Unwissenheit)am falschen Ende gespart habe. Und das völlig unabhängig davon ob ich in 4 Kerne "zu viel" investiert habe, oder nicht. Ich freue mich auf den Wow-Effekt und auf neue Hardware, die hoffentlich lange Zeit ihr Soll erfüllen wird (je länger desto besser). Und das ist alles was für mich zählt


----------



## Muha81 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer 4k Gaming-PC als Ersatz für 7 Jahre altes System*

Ach und HisN: Wenn du dran denkst gib mir bitte Bescheid, sobald sich was in Sachen ROG Strix XG43UQ tut.
Auf den warte ich nämlich inzwischen auch und suche fast täglich nach Neuigkeiten zum Thema Release-Datum, Verfügbarkeit und Preis. Ist ja bei Asus gerne mal alles etwas klammheimlich und überraschend, wenn man nicht genau aufpasst (war beim Laptop meiner Partnerin jedenfalls auch schon so) 
Dankeschööööööön (an alle)


----------

